# Trade unions back changes to Australia’s 457 visa system



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Trade unions in Australia are backing changes to the 457 visa programme which is currently being debated in the Australian Parliament. The Australian Council of Trade Unions has urged MPs to pass legislation that will tighten up the 457 visa programme and require companies wanting to use skilled overseas workers to advertise locally first. ACTU [...]

Click to read the full news article: Trade unions back changes to Australia's 457 visa system...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

